#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Atualização Provas LPI

## DebianOn

*Atualização das provas LPI 

* Bom dia senhores, hoje recebi um email da LPI informando que a matriz das provas LPI será atualizada entre junho e agosto.
Logo, quem tem prova marcada deverá atualizar seu conteúdo de estudo.

Esta atualizaçao da LPI é programada para cada 2 anos e meio para que sejam incorporados na prova as principais tecnologias dos ultimos 5 anos.

Na LPI 1 as mudanças serão:
- Configuração do GRUB 2
- Sistema de arquivos ext4
- Conhecimento e do systemd e Upstart
- Conhecimento básico em IPv6 e LVM
E o LILO deixará de ser abordado.

na LPI 2 as alterações serão as seguinte:
- Sistema de arquivos ext4
- Configuração de IPv6 e LVM
- Comandos xfsdump/xfsrestore
- Kernel 3.0 além de criptografia do sistema 


Douglas S.
*LPI - CLA - MCTS*

----------


## emanochio

Cara quanto está uma prova de LPI?

----------


## DebianOn

A certificação LPI é cara, para cada nível são necessárias duas provas para ser certificado.
e.g. Para obter a LPI 1 é necessário passar nas provas LPI 101 e LPI 102.
Cada prova custa em média 150 Dólares, as minhas sairam aproximadamente por 280 reais, cada.

----------


## mktwanderson

A certificação CompTIA Linux+ já contém a LPIC e é mais barata

----------

